# Unleashed 'pitbull' attacks my dog, I would like some opinions...



## kellysue301 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hello all, I am a daily lurker of this forum and I must say you all are a bunch of extremely knowledgeable people. This is why I decided to tell my story from a few days ago and get a few peoples' opinions on the matter.

As I was walking my dog in my development, a neighbor was out in his front yard with his 'pitbull' (looked like a bully to me, moreso this was his wording) playing fetch. I walk with my dog on a prong, a heavy duty leash on his prong, a harness, and a traffic lead attached to his harness for as much control as I can muster. In the blink of an eye, the other dog was out of its yard and charging like a flaming bullet. His dog hit mine head on and full force, and my dog absorbed the blow and latched onto the dog's neck and started shaking it. (My dog is a German Shepherd mix, either with a Rottweiler or some type of bulldog.) The owner came running out of his yard and drop kicked both of our dogs in the face to stop the fight, as my dog is DA and would not drop this dog for the life of him no matter what I did. Now my question is...if this was you, would you have put yourself in front of your dog to take the brunt of the attack? I honestly was not prepared for this type of situation, no matter how many stories I have read and tried to picture how I would react in such a circumstance. My neighborhood is very bright about keeping all dogs leashed, and there have never been any stray dogs around here in all of the years I have lived here which has been my entire life. I have never encountered a situation such as this, so I would have to go and admit I have been living in blissful ignorance thinking something like this would never happen to me. From now on I am going to certainly walk with a stick, and possibly look into buying some mace if it is allowed where I live. Luckily both of our dogs are alright and the owner knew it was his dog's fault.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

I know other owners will have different opinions. But personally I would do whatever it takes to protect my boy from attackers. Be they of the 4 or 2 legged varety. There's a few things I do now almost unconsciously during walks.
I scope out pickup trucks along the route. I have scooped up my boy on several occasions and put him the back of a truck if there's a loose dog advancing.
One time on trash day I snatched up a psychotic chihuahua with a death wish and 'disposed' of him in a garbage can on the curbside. He was pissed! Haha!
I've been caught out in the open a once or twice and had to drop kick a dog. Also have a few battle scars on my calf. 
I used to carry a breadstick but these LA cops really trip out on that. And for some reason they seem to like me more than other dog walkers.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

... Breadstick? LMAO. Can you imagine that? Walking your dog with a breadstick in your back pocket? Ahahahaha!
Correction... Breakstick.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

JoKealoha said:


> ... Breadstick? LMAO. Can you imagine that? Walking your dog with a breadstick in your back pocket? Ahahahaha!
> Correction... Breakstick.


:rofl::rofl:

I scope out the areas where I walk and carry bear mace. Unfortunately even when your dog is contained you are always at risk of an issue like this when going into public. It a good thing both dogs are ok and the owner was not rude about it as many people are.


----------



## kellysue301 (Dec 16, 2010)

LMAO at the breadstick comment! That is a good one. Yes I know many people will have differing opinions on a matter such as this, which is what I enjoy! Thanks for your input. While I love my dogs, in my eyes I am not risking life or limb in preventing the attack if the dog is much larger and I know I will be toppled if I try to stand in its way. If the dog were an ankle biter, I would have just punted it back into its yard and continued on my way 

I used to pride myself in my scoping abilities and try to avoid any yard with loose dogs like the plague, but sometimes they just catch you offguard! Those are the worst times...such as this one. Yes I am glad he was not rude. Since my dog was not injured, and I actually know the guy and his family I am not going to call AC. No harm, no foul. Hopefully he has learned his lesson, as I have learned mine!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I wouldn't get in the way of a large dog either. That dog could do serious damage to me without me being able to return the favor  My dog can much better handle his/her own.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

We are not designed to absorb any amount of gnashing teeth, and clamping jaws. The human body is A jug of water. 
I would never get between 2 dogs on initial impact. You could very well be the rag doll of the moment. Some dogs go into blind fury, yep, your dog may take A hunk,out of you and go in for A second.
With one leashed, you can leverage the fight off the ground, raising the dogs up.
On their back legs they will look for support, can't maneuver as well and have less ability to do the damage they could on 4's.
As for homes kicking both dogs, that's the worse thing to do. Theirs 2 sets of jaws in their and he could have done irreparable damage.
This stuff makes me so glad my dog is game ready.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

william williamson said:


> We are not designed to absorb any amount of gnashing teeth, and clamping jaws. The human body is A jug of water.
> I would never get between 2 dogs on initial impact. You could very well be the rag doll of the moment. Some dogs go into blind fury, yep, your dog may take A hunk,out of you and go in for A second.
> With one leashed, you can leverage the fight off the ground, raising the dogs up.
> On their back legs they will look for support, can't maneuver as well and have less ability to do the damage they could on 4's.
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:

This happened to me when I was running with my wolf dogs back in 99' and I said well, Im going to get a dog that stop that.. I got a tant sired oklahoma bulldog and everyone kept their dogs up after that. All it took was once and with my dog on leash and in full legal right I just hollered you better get your dog, you better get your dog he's gonna die... in full legal right..

What are the leash laws where you live?

If that happens again.. stay calm.. be prepared. Take an extra leash and stick in your back pocket everytime... put it on the other dog while fighting with your dog withOUT getting in the mix.. attach the end of it to something and pull your dog away when the dog goes to reset his grip.. Stay mindful this is a common occurrence and actually one case Hooch was sent into a Tibetan Mastiff that an old man let run the country mile and he rushed a couple of girls' lil dog and I wasn't havin it; so I released the beast who hit the big bully causin  and although at first everyone was scared they soon realized Hooch had saved the day. That dog came over about half a dozen times then he started avoiding the yard after Hooch broke his chain and gave him a workin over while I was asleep. ... I don't like bullies..

I pick the bully stomper.. Find the closest one near you


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

So glad you are all ok. I pick my boy up when we get charged. If its a bigger dog I look for a car to brace my boy against and pray the other dog isn't looking for a fight. I have also taken refuge in people yards and been caught by their owners like wtf is some chick and a dog in my yard for?! Lol 

Air horns also work to scare them up and bear mace is legal everywhere.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Whether or not I get in the way depends on the dog. I had a DA dog that woulda handled that situation back in the day, but my boy now is soft and cuddly and so I woulda had to pick him up. In that situation I woulda called animal control regardless if I knew him or not.


----------



## kellysue301 (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone, glad there are some who agree with me. I was feeling some inner turmoil because I felt like if I had stood in front of my dog then I would have protected him, and he wouldn't have gotten attacked, but one I didn't even have time to react; and two I know my dog and I know he can handle his own, so I figured it was best to let him do what he has to so maybe I could have the chance to stop the situation - if I had stood and taken the blow, I most likely wouldn't have been able to do anything if the dog kept attacking. I didn't really have time to tell the owner NOT to kick the dogs, he just came sprinting out of his yard while I had my attention on the dogs fighting and drop kicked them. Actually when he did it his elbow came up and smacked me right in my jaw and snapped it shut, and he kicked my pinky along with the dogs because I had my hand near my dog's collar trying to pull him off.

As for leash laws in my area, I am really not quite sure! Nobody ever walks their dogs without a leash, but people (apparently) do play in their yards with unleashed dogs.

That extra leash idea is a good one! Maybe I will try doing that. In this case, we were off the side of the road in another neighbor's front yard because instinctively I started backing away when I saw the dog charging. An air horn is also another great idea!


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Picking A dog up, that puts the dog in your space. Should the other dog want your dog, your going down. Iwolddo not recommend picking up A dog that could put you on unstable footing. 
Small to medium dogs you can maneuver, A big dog,you'll be tipsy.


----------



## kellysue301 (Dec 16, 2010)

I can't even pick him up when there isn't a dog attacking him, let alone when a dog IS attacking him!  He's a pretty heavy guy, and I agree if I picked him up I would just fall over from not having balance.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Lol, at the end of the day, safety.


----------



## kellysue301 (Dec 16, 2010)

:goodpost:Exactly!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

William, all points were spot on! Gotta spread the love some more before I can come back and rep you, but I'll be back.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG I so envy all of you, pick up your dog lol I couldn't pick Dosia up if my life depended on it. He's I only weigh about 45 more than him lol. I always carry bear mase and I'm not afraid to use it. LOL Stan I always yell that at people too, "better call your dog, don't let it near me or it's gunna die" I really hope he never grabs another dog but I'll totally spray em in the face


----------

